

StackOverflow: Developers and Their Reputation by Age - wslh
http://thegongshow.tumblr.com/post/6522999068/i-love-all-the-data-exhaust-coming-out-of-stack

======
pspeter3
The comment by Graham Seiner on the article "Given that the newbie devs all go
to Stack Overflow to get questions answered, this makes sense. The real
question is what do the older hackers get out of answering all those
questions? Seems like that's the secret sauce to a vibrant community." is the
real question. Do you have thoughts on what brings older hackers back to teach
younger ones?

